# opc core components installiert?



## kag1@softsolution.at (3 Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
wie finde ich heraus, ob die OPC core components installiert sind?


----------



## Dr. OPC (7 Juni 2011)

CoreComponents sind installiert wenn:
a) wenn proxy/stub dlls vorhanden sind (in system32), auch die automation.dll
b) wenn opcenum vorhanden ist
c) wenn es eine Ordner "OPCFoundation" unter "gemeinsame Dateien" gibt

Die Core Components gibt es als eigenständiges MSI und als MergeModule. Alle Hersteller von OPC Server Produkten müssen die CoreComponents integrieren und mit ihrem Setup ausführen (bzw. deren Bestandteile in ihr Setup übernehmen, falls sie das msm nicht ausführen wollen). Nun kann es passieren dass die CoreComponents etwas "älter" sind, je nachdem wer sie installiert hat. Du kannst aber das MSI der OPC Foundation drüberinstallieren. Ohne CoreComponents geht nichts.


----------

